# Introduction thread



## BranscumFarm (Apr 21, 2018)

Hello all!

My husband and I started raising meat rabbits back in January and have been searching for some forums to get ideas/share our own experiences. Found this forum and joined hoping to learn. Right now we have 4 does including one from a champion bloodline, and 2 bucks (also from a champion bloodline). Not sure about forum rules so I won't plug our YouTube here unless I see it's allowed. 

We've had several litters and only 2 stillborns...we had another successful litter yesterday and are hoping another will kindle tonight. 

Anywho, glad to be here!


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 21, 2018)

from NW Indiana 
we raise show bunnies. Have 7 litters under 4 weeks, 1 this next week.


----------



## BranscumFarm (Apr 21, 2018)

I went to my first show this year. Trying to get my daughter involved. She loves our rabbits. She is only 4.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 21, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to BYH from NE TX! So glad you joined us. You can share YouTube links here. The site sometimes restricts picture posting till you've been here a bit and made a few posts, but we all love seeing pics, so share away if you will  There's a wealth of info, knowledge and experience shared in the multitude of threads. Browse around and see what interesting stuff you can find. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Please make yourself at home!

PLEASE put at least your general location in your profile. It could be very important if/when you ask for or offer help or advice. You know, climate issues and such. I recommend at least your state as most folks won't be able to figure out where if you put anything more specific (county, town, street, etc) by itself.  Old folks like me  will never remember & look there first. To add it, mouse hover over Account top right and a drop down will appear. Click on Personal Details and scan down. You'll see the spot for Location. Then go to the bottom and save changes.  Thanks! Hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 21, 2018)

BranscumFarm said:


> I went to my first show this year. Trying to get my daughter involved. She loves our rabbits. She is only 4.


My dd1 has been showing since she was 3, why we got our tiny Polish, she's now 6. DS shows some, he's 9. He has mini rex for his 1st year of 4h. Dd2 is just 3... not sure when she'll start.  They both have bunny chores. Its good for us all.


----------



## mystang89 (Apr 22, 2018)

Welcome to. Hope your rabbiting continues to go well.


----------



## BranscumFarm (Apr 22, 2018)

Thank you for the add. I updated my info. I hope to find people in Arkansas. I have had a hard time finding breeders in state.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 22, 2018)

Well, I know @goatgurl  has a rabbitry going... or at least she did. Not sure where in Arkansas you are in regards to where she's at.


----------



## BranscumFarm (Apr 23, 2018)

Wanted to share this gem of my wonderful Marshmallow, White New Zealand, feeding her 10 kits. They are around 2-3 weeks old. The link is to my YouTube channel.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 25, 2018)

Welcome from the Hoosier state! 
I mostly have NZW too.


----------

